# Scent Elimination products for women?



## hogdgz

I have the Huntress stuff by Dead Down Wind and it's okay. Still dries my hair out, but I have dry hair. www.justfordoes.com has some stuff that I have never tried, but plan on when I need some more. They are on Facebook.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Hunting shampoos are the worst...and I have short hair! Sooo nasty feeling. I do use the huntress lotion and it's ok, but yet to find anything for the hair that I like.


----------



## cgray78

hogdgz said:


> I have the Huntress stuff by Dead Down Wind and it's okay. Still dries my hair out, but I have dry hair. www.justfordoes.com has some stuff that I have never tried, but plan on when I need some more. They are on Facebook.


Thanks! I checked them out on Facebook and the product looks good. Think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## hogdgz

cgray78 said:


> Thanks! I checked them out on Facebook and the product looks good. Think I'm gonna try it.


Cool! Let me know how it turns out! They have some cool looking stuff!

Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Here give all this a try, Im sure you will like it.


----------



## tsaxybabe

This stuff works awesome!

http://www.essenceoffall.com/product_info.php/cPath/24/products_id/31


----------



## deadcenterslady

hogdgz said:


> I have the Huntress stuff by Dead Down Wind and it's okay. Still dries my hair out, but I have dry hair. www.justfordoes.com has some stuff that I have never tried, but plan on when I need some more. They are on Facebook.


 Just went to Facebook and checked this stuff out. Will be calling to order some... has to be better than the mens ( can't get a comb through my hair when I use the mens stuff).


----------



## cgray78

hogdgz said:


> Cool! Let me know how it turns out! They have some cool looking stuff!
> 
> Your hair is so pretty!


Thanks! I sure will.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

Do any of these lines carry a scent-eliminating/scent-free conditioner that detangles well? My hair becomes a giant rat's nest without something that detangles. I'm getting ready for a 10-day elk hunt (hopefully shorter, if I'm lucky), but will be able to get in quick camp shower every other day or so. Even if it it's something I have to leave in my hair, that will help. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## JFDmae

hogdgz said:


> I have the Huntress stuff by Dead Down Wind and it's okay. Still dries my hair out, but I have dry hair. www.justfordoes.com has some stuff that I have never tried, but plan on when I need some more. They are on Facebook.


Hey Ladies,

I actually handle alot of the sales for Just for Does, my name is Maegan! We field tested our products for months before we put our products on the market. In the months of field testing the product we have harvested many animals. Which you may see our facebook and website to view those photos. We offer a shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lotion, and chapstick. Most other product lines offer a mixture of shampoo and conditioner, which all of us ladies know that our hair is not the same without a good conditioner  You get great hair, skin, and no scent all with Just for Does!! I really hope you ladies try our product because we would love to hear your feedback. "We hunt like you... Only prettier!"

Happy Hunting,
Maegan
[email protected]


----------



## cgray78

Thanks girls! Happy Hunting!


----------



## terriergal

I hear ya. This is my big gripe too. HSpecialties makes a shampoo and conditioner duo that isn't too bad. But they're itty bitty bottles and why don't they make it in bigger bottles, especially the conditioner? It always takes more conditioner!


----------



## crtnyingrsll

I use JFD and can honestly say its better quality than my every day shampoo/conditioner! I have extremely thick, long, frustrating hair and even I have great results with JFD.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I usually look for scent-free/fragrance free products that aren't meant for hunting. 

Just picked this up...going to test it out this season.


----------



## MN_Chick

Rainbow Research Corp was recommended to me years ago- it's not so much a "hunting" product as it is just scent free.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I use to use rainbow research...can't find the one I use to use so I stopped buying it. I do remember it being the best shampoo and conditioner I've ever used though, not just for hunting. My hair was SOOOO soft.


----------



## Billie

JFDmae said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I actually handle alot of the sales for Just for Does, my name is Maegan! We field tested our products for months before we put our products on the market. In the months of field testing the product we have harvested many animals. Which you may see our facebook and website to view those photos. We offer a shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lotion, and chapstick. Most other product lines offer a mixture of shampoo and conditioner, which all of us ladies know that our hair is not the same without a good conditioner  You get great hair, skin, and no scent all with Just for Does!! I really hope you ladies try our product because we would love to hear your feedback. "We hunt like you... Only prettier!"
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> Maegan
> [email protected]


We all shared just for does products in bear camp in Maine a couple of weeks ago. I was impressed with the shampoo and conditioner. I have used HS stuff before. The JFD hair care products left your hair softer.


----------



## Mwood0412

I love just for does!!! The lotion, shampoo, conditioner are amazing!!! I highly recommend them


----------



## eli

I recently bought the kit from Wildlife Research Center called Scent Killer Gold for Her from Cabelas. It has the soap, shampoo and conditioner in one pink box with Tiffany on it. All I wanted was the hair conditioner. It cost me $35.00 for that little bottle of conditioner and I was aggravated that I had to buy all 3 products! The products aren't bad, but if you have long hair the conditioner will not last long. 
Since then I have found bulk base hair conditioner in a gallon jug on-line through Bulk Apothecary for a fraction of the cost. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## kellystan48

Ahhhh! Chapstick! I have been needing some scentfree chapstick and didn't think anyone carried it, perfect! I have used the Scent Killer Gold for women and the conditioner just isn't enough for my curly hair so I'm going to be ordering some Just For Does. Thanks!


----------



## woodsbaby

http://www.lovelyskin.com/c/free-and-clear-vanicream

I've started using free and clear vanicream products this year. so far I love it and the fact that I can get any beauty product scent free from shampoo and conditioner to hairspray and shaving cream! I even bought the hand soap for our bathroom! I hunt every day so I use scent free products every day during hunting season!


----------



## OutOfVelvet

I rub coconut oil in my hair before I wash with dead down wind shampoo. Hair will be soft, detangled, and scent free! No worries


----------



## Horses&Hunting

For hair I use just simple stuff that doesn't smell to much. I'm big on saving so I'm not one for buying all that hyped up stuff. I've never had any issues with my cover being blown. Just remember the more you invest in products. The more per pound your meat goes up. Just my 2 cents. 



Go to Walmart and buy the stuff you'd use to wash baby clothes. It's scent free and everything. I buy the stuff made by arm & hammer. Have the laundry soap, softener, and drier sheets. What I paid for that would have cost me a ton on the hunting stuff. Like I said it's fragrance free and everything. You get more for your money.


----------



## jpust

I bought the Deaux Girls shampoo and conditioner and I think I like it better than just for does.


----------

